
Larry Page: Where’s Google going next? TED video - tim333
https://www.ted.com/talks/larry_page_where_s_google_going_next#
======
tim333
or youtube
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mArrNRWQEso](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mArrNRWQEso)

